# Couldn't help myself



## PappaSmurf (Mar 22, 2014)

Well the story goes like this.
Turned up at a job at an empty rental property & what happens to be sitting out the front with some other obviously unwanted items?
This unreal cabinet is what was there, so i look at the off sider & he says "yeah i know, it'd make a great snake house so i suppose it's going on the ute right?" "YEP" i said.
So anyway, nobody really needed a new house but i figured Alice the yearling Bredli would need it one day so now was as good a time as any LOL.





She'll be moving in some time next week.


----------



## CrystalMoon (Mar 22, 2014)

Oh that would be so much easier than my DIY projects(building snake enclosures)I am actually dangerous with power tools lol, my poor reptiles are cringing with embarrassment from underneath their hides :lol: I keep saying they're in shed just to spare my own feelings :shock:
That looks absolutely awesome PS great score


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 22, 2014)

CrystalMoon said:


> Oh that would be so much easier than my DIY projects(building snake enclosures)I am actually dangerous with power tools lol, my poor reptiles are cringing with embarrassment from underneath their hides :lol: I keep saying they're in shed just to spare my own feelings :shock:
> That looks absolutely awesome PS great score


I am sure they would be proud if they had feelings.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 22, 2014)

Your just making room for yur next purchase !!!


----------



## PappaSmurf (Mar 23, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> Your just making room for yur next purchase !!!




Oh no, the secret is out,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,pleeeeeeaaaaase don't tell my missus.


----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 23, 2014)

Looks awesome!! Your enclosures are always so well done


----------



## critterguy (Mar 23, 2014)

Pretty sweet find and great job on the conversion.


----------

